# 65 stingray accuired today



## Lance Vangraham (May 7, 2017)

Just got home with this little feller. Rides great. Has a front bumper, chrome will clean up good and so will original paint. Going to.keep this one for sure. I'll post pics after clean up. Here is before clean up.


----------

